# 240G up and running



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

so all went well....i finished my rock background and cured it. i ended up putting it in my livingroom.
i ended up putting my peacock bass in there instead of my pygos....what do ya think?

do you guys want me to make a pinny post on how to make a 3D background with pics???? let me know.
enjoy....dennis


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Pretty decent you Assclown.

J/k...I think the P''s should have gone in though...A tank that big should have a lot of fish.
When you have 1 or 2 its like your staring at a tank full of water and no fish.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i just didnt want to disturb my pygos, all are settled in both the 150 and 180g.....down the road perhaps


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I'm sure they are comfortable there.
What you have n there no get pretty huge don't they?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking setup


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

nice tems man


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice! Temensis are my fav pbass. I'm sure they're loving the space.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah i was storing them at a friends house in a 55g so they are so much
happier in all of that room now....thanks for the cudos guys



notaverage said:


> Well I'm sure they are comfortable there.
> What you have n there no get pretty huge don't they?


yeah they can get to be monsters....ive had them for 4 months now, started at 2"
now they are reaching 10ish


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice tank AC, can you post the dimensions? thanks


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

8x2x2


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very sweet set up!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You need more damn fish with all that extra space!!! Much props with the background and set up!!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

working on it...lol


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

awesome tank n great dimensions


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

your hard work payed off it looks really good


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

I am down for seeing the info for the 3D background!!!!

Thinking about doing it, dont know how.

Looks great by the way.

How long have you kept you P BASS and how are they as pets?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

assclown said:


> 8x2x2


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

James Bond said:


> I am down for seeing the info for the 3D background!!!!
> 
> Thinking about doing it, dont know how.
> 
> ...


ive had these guys for approx 5 to 6 months, just put them in the tank


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

You should def. do a diy thread on how to do the backgrounds. I know there already is one, but for some reason the pics don't work for me.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice but not a fan of the background, imo it would look slicker with it gone and the whole back just black.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks great to me. I personally like the background, nice touch, and as for a natural look for pbass, you did it.

What does your stock look like in there and what is your filtration? (sorry if I missed it in a previous post/thread, didn't look.)


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

ty sir....how have you been?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

How many fish do you have in there clown?

Doing great, so good and so busy, I lost 300 dollars worth of fish! How you been?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

doing well, work is consuming me...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I like your background and think that looks the best for the tems


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

I ENDED UP PULLING THE BACKGROUND OUT.........it was jacking my water to 8.3


----------

